# Random misfire.



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Try new plug boots.

Coils and boots seems to be a known issue.

You say coil known to be good. 
Even known to be good has been known to go bad.


----------



## ownerof2011cruze (Sep 8, 2018)

Conductive spring-resistor in boot corrodes yielding bad connection. NAPA offers low cost replacement.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHnO_fPztkU


----------

